# Mon anneau Activité ne se remplit plus suite à une activité depuis Garmin ou Strava



## lexfoo (13 Mars 2020)

Bonjour !
Je pratique le running avec une montre Garmin. Celle-ci est connectée à l’appli Garmin Connect qui est elle-même connectée à Strava et l’Apple Watch.
Les activités réalisées sur ces applis tiers remontent dans la Watch est alimentent l'anneau Activité pour le calcul des calories.

Depuis quelques semaines (genre un mois peut-être), les activités Garmin/Strava ne sont plus prises en compte dans le décompte des calories. Mais c'est encore le cas pour l'anneau Exercice (les minutes que j'ai passées sur le running sont comptées sur cet anneau).
Sur mon screenshot, j'ai même eu le trophée 200% de l'anneau Activité sans que ça ne le complète néanmoins.

J'ai réinitialisé l'Apple Watch, installé/désinstallé les applications concernées. Rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème que moi ? Des pistes ?

Merci !
Alex


----------

